# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Dutch Lion - Tiime lapse 3D print

## clarityyy

This shows off what the Ultimaker is capable of.  Nonetheless this is a really cool dutch lion.

----------

